# DxO announces PhotoLab and Nik acquisition



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2017)

A couple of announcements from DxO today.

First, they announced PhotoLab, a renamed update to their RAW converter, DxO Optics Pro (which was up to v11). The main addition to PhotoLab is local adjustments based on Nik's U Point technology. 





The other announcement is that DxO has acquired the Nik collection from Google. They plan to update the Nik package and re-launch it next year.


----------



## Coffeenut (Oct 25, 2017)

Nik lives on! Great news!

I also received an email today announcing Macphun is changing its name to Skylum. It sounds like they plan to challenge Adobe more directly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2017)

Its too bad that DXO does not include a DRM database for management of images, and to speed up editing. Thats a huge advantage for Lightroom. I also do not like sidecar files, they tend to get separated from images, and when you have hundreds of thousands of them, its a pain. There is one advantage though, when you have multiple processing images, you cannot all be using the Lightroom Database, but people can be working on different images which have sidecars even if from the same shoot. It still needs DRM though.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks like they have an introductory offer for existing user, also.


----------



## zim (Oct 25, 2017)

That's great news!
and they are also keeping the free download link alive in the meantime


----------



## traveller (Oct 25, 2017)

DXO (partially) forgiven then?


----------



## zim (Oct 25, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its too bad that DXO does not include a DRM database for management of images, and to speed up editing. Thats a huge advantage for Lightroom. I also do not like sidecar files, they tend to get separated from images, and when you have hundreds of thousands of them, its a pain. There is one advantage though, when you have multiple processing images, you cannot all be using the Lightroom Database, but people can be working on different images which have sidecars even if from the same shoot. It still needs DRM though.



Regards the sidecars, I had a project setup in dxo and subsequently had a disk failure. On reinstating backup files to a new disk I realised that the sidecars were missing from many of the files so I thought I'd have to reprocess those. On opening the project the files associated with the project still had all their adjustments (not just default settings) l was really surprised at this and have been meaning to go back and check what that's about. You may not need to keep sidecars if you use projects.

Regards


----------



## Talys (Oct 26, 2017)

I gave it a whirl. Doesn't seem too much different from older versions.

On the bright side, it supports 6DMkII now! On the less bright side, I'm not sure that it does a better job than Lightroom, or at least, a better enough job to make it worth using one more tool. 

Especially with Lightroom's new Range Masks, which are pretty awesome. I've started really using the luminance one.


----------



## glness (Oct 26, 2017)

This is great news and "Thank You" DXO!


----------

